# Elite Dangerous , Langzeitmotivation wer Spielt es noch ?



## Noofuu (22. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen , ich interessiere mich sehr für Weltraum Spiele ich verfolge auch Star Citizen schon lange aber möchte in das Project kein Geld investieren.

Ich bin dadurch aber auf Elite Dangerous gestoßen ich weiß es ist noch zu vergleichen aber dennoch sieht es nach einem schönen Spiel aus.

Meine fragen sind wie sieht es mit der Langzeitmotivation aus?
Wie gut ist der Multiplayer, kann man dort mit anderen so richtig zusammen was unternehmen oder eher nicht?
Ich habe mir auch ein paar Let´s Plays angesehen obwohl ich nichts von Let´s Plays halte fand ich das schon Interessant es sieht aber auch komplex aus oder täuscht das nur?
Kann ich das Spiel mit dem Xbox One Gamepad spielen, ich habe auch einen Joystick mit Schubregler usw.

Ich bin etwas Skeptisch da die Steam Rezessionen so durchwachsen sind, aber einige schreiben auch nur schlechte weil sie mehrmals Zerstört worden sind.

Mein Pc System reicht aus denke ich i5 6500 , 16GB Ram , GTX 970 Super Jetstream von Palit.


----------



## marko597710 (22. August 2016)

habe es aber nie kla gekommen


----------



## Gluksi (22. August 2016)

Ich habe grad wieder angefangen.. Steuerung auf jedenfall stick ..wenn nicht besser gleich ein HOTAS.. Es ist halt kein EVE Valkyre (welches ich absolut Gail finde). Aber Missionen zu fliegen mit meinem Schrott Göppel und hoffen das ich nicht gleich zu Brei geschossen werde wehrend ich die galaxy durchstöbere ist ein Erlebnis.


----------



## Noofuu (22. August 2016)

Hmm ja Eve habe ich auch schon gesehen , habe mir einige Videos dazu angesehen aber selbst dort konnten die meisten nicht wirklich alles erklären das meiste was ich dort gehört habe war es ist sehr Komplex und das Spieler nach langer Spielzeit immer noch einen Aha Effekt haben sollen weil sie nicht alles wissen .

Und leider ist es Kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2016)

Hast Du schon  den aktuellen Stand von X-Rebith ausprobiert? Läuft inzwischen stabil:
Zum reinschnuppern: A Reason to play X-Rebirth again - YouTube


----------



## Noofuu (23. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du schon  den aktuellen Stand von X-Rebith ausprobiert? Läuft inzwischen stabil:
> Zum reinschnuppern: A Reason to play X-Rebirth again - YouTube



Das sehen die Reviews noch bescheidender aus soll ein ziemliches Bugfest sein das Spiel.
Ist Elite Dangerous nicht empfehlenswert ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. August 2016)

koMahR schrieb:


> Das sehen die Reviews noch bescheidender aus soll ein ziemliches Bugfest sein das Spiel.


Unendliche Bugs gab es zum Release, seit langem läuft es sehr stabil, seiot den beiden DLCs ist es umfassender und spannenmde.

Vergiss die Reviews von Dezember 2013. Es bleiben mäßige Darstellung der NPC, dazu gibt es mit den Teladi aber wirklich 
witzig dargestelle Außerirdischen. War nur eine Idee, Egosoft arbeitet an seinen Spielen immer über viele Jahre und optimiert
Stück für Stück weiter. Komplex iost de Einstieg, die meisten User werden das Wirtschaftssystem nicht verstehen und hören
genervt auf, weil die Wirtschaft zusammenbricht.


----------



## Alreech (24. August 2016)

koMahR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen , ich interessiere mich sehr für Weltraum Spiele ich verfolge auch Star Citizen schon lange aber möchte in das Project kein Geld investieren.
> 
> Ich bin dadurch aber auf Elite Dangerous gestoßen ich weiß es ist noch zu vergleichen aber dennoch sieht es nach einem schönen Spiel aus.
> 
> ...


Die Steam Rezessionen sind so durchwachsen weil sich viele von Elite Dangerous mehr versprochen haben.

Frontier hat beim Kickstarter gesagt das sie eine Neuauflage des alten Elite von 1984 machen wollen. 
Sie sind so ehrlich gewesen zu sagen das ihr Projekt erstmal nur den Raumflug abdeckt, und das spätere Erweiterungen Geld kosten werden.
Sie haben auch den Unterschied zu Star Citizen (keine Kampange im Wing Commanderstil mit Videos und Mission) und EvE online (kein Autopilot, keine Wirtschaftssimulation wo der Spieler selber Waren herstellt) klar benannt.

Und dann kam das Spiel raus, und viele sind enttäuscht gewesen das es nur ein (deutlich besseres) Remake des Spiels von 1984 war, das man nur im Weltall rumfliegen kann und das es keine Kampange hat und keine Wirtschaftssimulation auf EvE Online Niveau bietet.
Der nächste große Aufreger war dann das die Erweiterungen Geld kosten sollen...

Elite Dangerous ist vom Spielprinzip eine Simulation. Man wählt nicht wie bei EvE ein Navigations- oder Waffenziel aus und der Computer macht dann alles automatisch, sondern steuert das Raumschiff wie man ein Flugzeug beim Flight Simulator fliegt.
Und Raumschiffe zum Fliegen gibt es jede Menge - vom kleinen wendigen Jäger bis hin zum fetten Frachtern. Und alle fliegen sich verschieden, wobei es sogar darauf ankommt wie voll geladen das Schiff ist. Zusätzlich kann man die  Schiffe mit besseren Bauteilen ausrüsten.
Viele beschweren sich das man momentan nur mit dem Schiff rumfliegen kann - aber IMHO hat das ganze ein bisschen was von Leuten die sich eine knallharte Rennsimulation wie Project Cars kaufen und dann meckern das man immer nur im Kreis rumfährt, und das dieses Rennspiel unbedingt wie GTA Nutten, Raubüberfälle und eine Singelplayerkampange braucht...

Ob Elite was für dich ist hängt ganz einfach davon ab was Du erwartest.
Willst Du eine knallharte Wirtschaftssimulation im Weltall ? Eve online
Willst Du ein einfaches Weltraumspiel ? Freelancer mit Mods
Wills Du eine bombastische Kampange mit die als Held im Mittelpunkt ? Freespace 2 mit SCP Mod, und eventuell Ende 2016 Squadron 42 (die Kampange von Star Citizen).

Zu den einzelnen Fragen:
1.) Langzeitmotivation. Ja, kann man haben. 
Wenn man Spaß am fliegen hat kann man sehr lang damit verbringen verschiedene Schiffe zu erspielen um sie dann aufzurüsten. Bis man alle Schiffe durch hat das dauert... 
Man kann sich auf einfach einen markanten Punkt in der Milchstraße suchen und versuchen den zu erreichen. Am Anfang bietet sich Bernards Loop an, ist nur 1000 Lichtjahre weg. Natürlich braucht man ein Schiff das eine gute Sprungreichweite hat, und das muß man sich auch erstmal erspielen.
Man kann sich ein System suchen das einem gefällt und sich bei einer der dortigen Fraktionen durch Aufträge hocharbeiten. Man kann sich einer großen Fraktion anschließen und deren Machtspiele (Powerplay) unterstützen.

Wer Multiplayer will kann sich auch einem der Clans anschließen. Die Fuelrats versorgen z.B. Spieler denen unterwegs der Sprit ausgegangen ist mit Treibstoff. Adeles Armada hat sich in der Nähe des Starsystems niedergelassen und macht Jagd auf Ganker und Griefer.  Die erste Imperiale Flotte....
Einen kleinen Überblick üder die Clans gibt es hier: INARA - Eliteangerous companion

2.) Multiplayer
Wenn Du nur PvP ballern willst: Elite Arena. 
Gibt es für wenig Geld bei Steam oder Frontier und ist ein Instant Action Modus mit Deathmatch, Teamdeathmatch und Capture the Flag. Wer danach das komplette Elite kauf bekommt einen Preisnachlass, den Arena ist im Hauptspiel schon drinn.

Ansonsten hat man die Option Solo, private Gruppe oder Open.
Egal welchen Modus man spielt, alle Spieler sind in der gleichen Galaxis unterwegs. Ändert sich z.B. in einem System die Regierungsfraktion und sind in diesem System auf einmal dadurch bestimmte Waren illegal betrifft das alle Spieler.
Im Solomodus trifft man nur auf NPCs. Ist was für Spieler die keinen Bock auf PvP haben.
In der privaten Gruppe trifft man nur auf NPCs und die anderen Spieler die in der gleichen privaten Gruppe sind. Diese Gruppen können ziemlich groß sein, wie z.B. die PvE Gruppe Möbius. Private Gruppen sind was für Spieler die Coop wollen.
Im offenen Spiel trifft man NPCs und alle anderen Spieler die im offenen Spiel sind. Die großen PvP Clans sind im offenen Spiel unterwegs. Allerdings trifft man am meisten Spieler an den jeweils aktuellen Brennpunkten - wer sich in den Randsystemen rumtriebt trifft fast nur NPCs.

Spieler können kleine Gruppen mit je 4 Mitglieder bilden, sogenannte Wings. Die erleichtern das gemeinsame navigieren ungemein, ausserdem teilen sich die Wingmitglieder den Gewinn beim Handeln.
Man kann sich aber auch ohne Wing verabreden. Andere Spieler in den Wing einzuladen geht auch über das Kommunikationsmenü, da hat es auch eine VOIP Option und einen Textchat.

So, was kann man zusammen machen ausser handeln ?
Man kann auch in den Asteroidenringen nach Piraten jagen, und in Systemen die in einem Krieg oder Bürgerkrieg stecken gibt es Kampfgebiete in denen man für eine Seite kämpfen kann.
Durch das Kämpfen in den Kampfgebieten kann man den Einfluß der jeweiligen Fraktion ändern - was allerdings Tage dauert. Die Siegreiche Fraktion übernimmt eine weitere Station im System.
Bevor es allerdings zu Bürgerkriegen und Kriegen kommt gibt es andere Zustände im System (Boom, Flaute, Hungersnot, Seuche, Unruhen,...) die man durch Handeln und Missionen beeinflussen kann.
Systeme mit Unruhen haben z.B. viele Signalquellen mit hoher Bedrohungsstufe, da sollte man ohne Mitspieler als Rückendeckung nicht reinfliegen (meisten viele Piraten)
Größere Clans konnten sich bei Frontier anmelden und sind als Fraktion mit einem Heimatsystem im Spiel, können also auf diese Art den Einfluss ihrer Fraktion erweitern.

Wer die Erweiterung Horizons hat kann ausserdem auf Planeten landen und auf denen mit einem Buggy rumfahren - das bietet zusätzliche Missionen und Raumhäfen. 
Momentan sind von der Horizons Erweiterung 2 Teile erschienen (Horizions & Engineers), Teil 3 (Guardians) kommt demächst, Teil 4 (Commanders) am Ende vom Jahr.
Dabei ist die Erweiterung ein Season Pass - also einmal zahlen, dann kommen nach und nach die Teile raus.

3.) Komplex ? ja, aber nicht kompliziert.
Komplex ist z.B. das man auch noch Steuerdüsen hat für horizontale und vertikale Bewegung und das man die Energieverteilung managen muß.
Mit dem Gamepad geht das aber ziemlich unkompliziert.
Komplex ist auch das Aufrüsten der Schiffe. Einfach nur das teuerste Bauteil aus der Liste einbauen funktioniert nicht da einem dann schnell der Strom ausgeht. 
Manchmal macht es sogar Sinn Module mit weniger Leistung einzubauen... oder die Energiepriorität so einzustellen das sich unwichtige Sachen als erstes ausschalten.

4.) Gamepad
Alle Menüs im Spiel lassen sich übers Gamepad oder Joystick bedienen.
Für das XBox One müsste es sogar eine Voreinstellung geben. Der Vorteil vom Gamepad gegenüber Maus und Keyboard ist das man zwei Sticks hat, davon kann man dann einen für die Steuerdüsen nehmen.
Joystick geht natürlich auch, wenn es allerdings kein HOTAS ist könnte das Gamepad sogar besser sein.

Dein System dürfte sogar für Nvidea 3D Vision reichen.


----------



## Noofuu (24. August 2016)

Echt gute Beschreibung danke.
Also reines PVP habe ich kein Interesse mir macht COOP oder Kämpfe gegen K.I auch Spaß manchmal sogar mehr.

EVE Online habe ich mir Videos angesehen und dachte mir nur worum geht es da eigentlich der Typ hatte da ein Fenster offen hier und da sah eher aus wie ein Browser Game ob das auf dauer Spaß macht bezweifel ich 
Wenn es in Elite Dangerous Missionen gibt und auch welche mit Kämpfen gegen Piraten reicht mir das aus.


----------



## Alreech (24. August 2016)

koMahR schrieb:


> Echt gute Beschreibung danke.
> Also reines PVP habe ich kein Interesse mir macht COOP oder Kämpfe gegen K.I auch Spaß manchmal sogar mehr.
> 
> EVE Online habe ich mir Videos angesehen und dachte mir nur worum geht es da eigentlich der Typ hatte da ein Fenster offen hier und da sah eher aus wie ein Browser Game ob das auf dauer Spaß macht bezweifel ich
> Wenn es in Elite Dangerous Missionen gibt und auch welche mit Kämpfen gegen Piraten reicht mir das aus.



Na Ja, die Kämpfe bei EvE laufen ab indem der Pilot aus Menüs Ziele und Taktiken auswählt (A angreifen, Abstand halten..) und  und der Server berechnet andhand der Werte von Schiff und Piloten ob man trifft. 
Hat den Vorteil das man viele Spieler in einer Schlacht haben kann, hat aber nichts mit Raumkämpfen wie bei Wing Commander zu tun.  

Hier gibt es ein etwas langatmiges Video wie eine Mission abläuft. Auffällig ist sicherlich das es die Missionen nur als Text gibt, d.h. die Missionen nicht vertont sind.
Elite: Dangerous [Horizons] #23 - neue Missionen in 2.1 - Deutsch [German] [2.1] - YouTube
Missionen werden nach dem Zustand der Fraktion generiert die sie vergibt - in dem Fall ist die Fraktion im Krieg und will Rebellenübertragungen haben.
Wenn man die Mission erfüllt gibt es Geld, der Ruf beim Auftraggeber steigt und der Auftraggeber gewinnt an Einfluß.
Der Spieler im Video spielt übrigens mit Maus und Keyboard (sieht man am Mauszeiger) und das Schiff (Anaconda) das er fliegt ist eines der größten. 
Die bieden Gegner sind eine Eagle und eine Viper - zwei leichte Jäger, schnell, wendig aber nur leicht gepanzert und bewaffent.

Bevor Du dir Elite kaufst schau dir unbedingt die Trainingsvideos (leider nur in Englisch) von Frontier an:
Elite: Dangerous Pilot Training Tutorials
 - YouTube
Elite selber bietet auch noch Trainingsmissionen.


----------



## Noofuu (25. August 2016)

Habe es mir schon zugelegt, habe auch meinen Joystick ausgekramt Thrustmaster T-Flight Stick X nun versuche ich den Schubregler der an der seite ist einzustellen weil ich habe nur volle Power vorwärts und volle Power nach hinten.

http://media.psu.com/media/articles/thrust_master_stick.jpg den habe ich , Was Elite Dangerous mir bieten kann gefällt mir mich stört es auch nicht eine Mission nur aus dem Textmenü zu entnehmen, wichtiger ist das ich die Steuerung richtig einstellen kann und da überfordert einen das menü schon etwas.


----------



## Alreech (25. August 2016)

Von dem Joystick hatte ich lange den großen Bruder im Einsatz (T-Flight HOTAS).

In Elite mußt Du den Schubregler des Joystick auf die Drosselungsachse legen (manche legen ihn aus versehen auf Tasten).
 Flug (Drosselung)
|-Drosselungsachse
|-Drosselungsachsenspanne nur vorwärts
|-+Rückwertsreglung bei nur Vorwärts 
  |-Tastenmodus Halten	

Ausserdem kann man wählen wie der Regler genutzt wird:
bei "vorwärts und rückwerts" hat man nur in der Mittelstellung Nullschub, je nachdem wie man in verschiebt bekommt man Vorwärts oder Rückwertsschub.
Wenn man nicht gerade eine super tollen Schubhebel hat (HOTAS) ist das eine ziemliche Fummelei.
Besser ist es wenn man "nur vorwärts" nimmt und eine Taste an der Base des Joysticks zum Umschalten zwischen Vorwärts und Rückwertsschub verwendet.

Die Achsen im Menü Schub funktionieren nur im Normalraum !
Die sollte man nur belegen wenn man einen zweiten Joystick hat.
Einige fliegen Elite mit zwei Joysticks, der linke wird dann für gewöhlich für die Steuerdüsen und das Rollen verwendet.


Eine weitere Taste an der Base des Joysticks sollte zum Auslösen des Frameshift Drives sein. Gerade wenn man den Frameshift verlassen will sollte man nicht lange auf dem Keyboard suchen.
Flug (verschiedenes) 
|-Frameshiftantrieb an/aus

Ein muß auf dem Joystick ist auch der Boost.

Das Ausfahren der Waffen, des Fahrwerks, der Ladeluke und die Schleichfahrt braucht man dagegen nicht auf den Joystick legen.
Die Waffen kann man so einstellen das sie automatisch beim drücken des Feuerknopfes ausgefahren werden, die anderen Funktionen kann man über das rechte Ingame Menü auswählen.
Allerdings muß man die Waffen über eine Taste wieder einfahren, aber die kann ruhig auf der Tastatur liegen.

Einige Joystickbuttons lassen sich auch doppelt Belegen:
Die Funktionen für die Navigation im Ingamemenü kann man alle auf den Joystick legen und die Joysticktasten ausserhalb des Menüs mit trotzdem anderen Funktionen belegen.

Oberflächen-Modus
|-Armatur-Auswahl
Armatur Auswahl ist die wichtigste, da sie das Ingame Menü aufruft. Ist auch die einzige die sich nicht doppelt belegen lässt. Die würde ich auf eine Taste an der Base legen.
Ach ja, um unschöne Unfälle zu vermeiden sollte man die Feuertasten nicht mit einer Funktion im Menü belegen... 

Wenn das Fahrwerk ausgefahren ist geht man automatisch in den Landemodus - da kann man z.B. den Cooliehat mit den vertikalen und lateralen Steuerdüsen belegen, was das Landen vereinfacht.


----------



## Noofuu (26. August 2016)

So viele Einstellungen gibt es da keine schöne Config die man Laden kann


----------



## HisN (26. August 2016)

<-- hat es immer mal wieder raus. Gerade zum CG 22K LY raus unterwegs. 
Das dauert wohl ein oder zwei Wochen hin und zurück^^

Du musst Dir in Elite halt Deine Ziele selbst stecken. Elite wird Dich nicht an die Hand nehmen. D.h. Du motivierst Dich selbst, oder lässt es bleiben. Es gibt kein "Ziel".


----------



## Alreech (26. August 2016)

koMahR schrieb:


> So viele Einstellungen gibt es da keine schöne Config die man Laden kann



Viele Joysticks erkennt Elite automatisch und lädt dann eine passende Config.
Ich hab einen X52pro, meine Config wird bei dir sicher nicht passen, aber probiers mal bei Elite: Dangerous • Portal oder bei den Foren von Frontier.


----------



## theon greyjoy (9. September 2017)

Also ich liebe dieses Spiel!
Spätestens seit Horizons und den ganzen Updates (Engineers usw.) lohnt sich das wirklich.
Es ist Sandbox, Simulation und realistisch, man wird wirklich garnicht an die Hand genommen und es macht mit nem HOTAS wirklich einen Heidenspaß die Raumer zu steuern. Ehrlich gesagt mehr als jede Flugsimulation.
Die Belegung von Joystick/HOTAS ändert man nach und nach passend zu seinem Stil. Ich habe zb. den Coolie Hat nur für das Energiemanagement was besonders im Kampf extrem wichtig ist.
Ich finde auch der Belohnungseffekt ist höher als zb. bei Rollenspielen wo man sich über eine neue mächtige Waffe oder Fähigkeit freut. Ein neues größeres Raumschiff mit mehr Ausstattungsfähigkeiten das man schon lange haben will (und sehnsüchtig Bilder dazu anguckt und Spezifikationen studiert) dann endlich zu bekommen ist ein ganz anderes Gefühl! Was war ich stolz als ich meine Python hatte! Erst mal auf nem Planeten gelandet, mit dem Buggy raus und das Teil bestaunt wie ein kleines Kind 
Finde auch genial wie die verschiedenen Raumschiffbauer ihren ganz eigenen Stil haben, was sich auch im Cockpit bemerkbar macht. Gerade Gutamaya die die imperialen Schiffe bauen haben einen ganz eigenen Stil. Oder auch Saud Kruger, die die Luxusliner bauen. Die Lakon Schiffe haben alle diese riesigen Cockpits mit Rundumsicht (man sitzt drin wie ein Kranführer)....

Wenn das mit den Updates und DLCs so weiter geht frag ich mich ob man in einem (oder zwei?) Jahr noch Star Citizen braucht.
Was jetzt noch fehlt ist dass man endlich in den Schiffen und Raumstationen herumspazieren kann, atmosphärische Planeten zum Landen, etwas mehr Belebung, Events und Möglichkeiten und was auch immer kritisiert wird: die Größe der Schiffe kommt nicht richtig rüber. Die Dinger wirken alle viel kleiner als sie sind. Das kommt auch daher dass viele Schiffe gigantische Cockpits haben. Aber wenn ich dann sehe wie winzig der Pilot in dem riesigen Cockpit der Vulture aussieht, die ja zu den kleinen Schiffen gehört, kommt mir das ganze Schiff dann doch wieder gewaltig groß vor. Da stimmen die ganzen Verhältnisse und Proportionen nicht so ganz.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. September 2017)

> Langzeitmotivation....


Hier, ich bin auch solch ein Kandidat & ich daddle das Game nun seit mehr als 3 Jahre und es wird eigentlich nicht langweilig.
Nur wenn ich es mal exzessiv daddel, dann kommt eine gewisse Langeweile auf, aber nach einer längeren Pause ist man wieder "angefixt"....^^

PS: Ich freu mich schon auf Patch 2.4.....


----------



## Krolgosh (6. Februar 2018)

Ich kram den Thread jetzt mal wieder aus... dank euch bin ich nämlich nun überhaupt bei dem Spiel gelandet.  Hatte das nie wirklich auf dem Schirm. Plopte zwar ab und an in Steam auf, aber hab das immer nur mit "stupiden" PVP  verbunden. Keine Ahnung warum. 

Aber nachdem ich hier das alles so ein wenig durchgelesen habe war ich angefixt und habs mir am Wochenende geholt. Und was soll ich sagen, bin bisher wirklich begeistert. Ist zwar am Anfang alles ein wenig viel, aber nach ner gewissen Zeit komm ich nun rein. Bin mir zwar noch nicht so ganz sicher wie diese  ganzen Factions zusammenhängen etc.. aber wird schon.

Momentan bin ich dabei mir die ersten Credits zu verdienen (Kuriermissionen) und den Ruf im System hochzubringen damit ich mit den Passagiermissionen anfangen kann. Viel zu tun.. aber macht wirklich extrem Spaß. 

Ich überlege auch ob ich mir nicht nen Thrustmaster mit HOTAS kaufe, weil ich denke dass das nochmal um einiges mehr Spaß macht in dem Spiel als nur mit dem Xbox Controller.


----------



## CastorTolagi (8. Februar 2018)

@Krolgosh

Wenn du zum Start gut Geld verdienen willst, geh so schnell wie möglich auf Community Missionen.
Da musst du nur unter die Top 100% - was wirklich nicht viel Arbeit ist und man bekommt am Ende der Woche mal eben ein paar Mille ausgezahlt.

Da kann man dann auch gleich seine ersten Gehversuche im PvE Kampf sammeln.
Kopfgeldjagt ist besonders einfach wenn du ein Ressourcenabbaugebiet mit Gefahrenstufe "hoch" im System hast.
Da kann man sogar mit der Start-Winder bereits richtig Geld verdienen.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. Februar 2018)

Ah gut zu wissen, danke für den Tip. Die hab ich mir noch überhaupt nicht angeschaut bisher. 

Hab im moment ne Cobra MKIII, diese halt ein wenig aufgerüstet. Ich finds aber momentan echt erstaunlich das einen das Spiel so überhaupt nicht an der Hand nimmt und man sich wirklich komplett selbst die Ziele stecken muss die man erreichen möchte. Was wirklich gut funktioniert bisher.


----------



## CastorTolagi (9. Februar 2018)

Jupp, bei Elite heißt es: Lerne selber Schwimmen oder gehe unter.
Da nimmt dich niemand an die Hand und Projiziert dir einen leuchtenden Pfad vor die Nase.

Cobra III ist ja schon ein sehr guter Anfang.
Tipp:
Nimm bei der Cobra "nur" einen Stufe C Schild und pack dafür 2x Schildbooster Stufe A in die Werkzeugslots. Damit hast du 151 MW Schilde für 741k Cr. Für einen Stufe A-Schild zahlst du 1,6 Mio und hast "nur" 124 MW.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. Februar 2018)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Jupp, bei Elite heißt es: Lerne selber Schwimmen oder gehe unter.
> Da nimmt dich niemand an die Hand und Projiziert dir einen leuchtenden Pfad vor die Nase.



Find das ja auch durchaus positiv so. 

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich mal so probieren in der Konfig. 
Mein nächstes Ziel wäre dann ein ASP Explorer, so als guter Allrounder.


----------



## Paradize (10. Februar 2018)

Ich hab vor kurzem auch angefangen mit dem Spiel. Hat im Sale um die 6€ gekostet und habe mir dann einen Monat später nochmal den Horizon Season Pass gekauft für weitere 6€.

Hab jetzt vor 2 Tagen neu angefangen und bisher macht es mir unglaublich viel Spaß durch die Weiten des Alls zu fliegen. Momentan mache ich hauptsächlich Missionen und lerne die Grundmechaniken des Spiels.

Tolles Spiel, vorallem ist es sehr entspannend.


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2018)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Find das ja auch durchaus positiv so.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich mal so probieren in der Konfig.
> Mein nächstes Ziel wäre dann ein ASP Explorer, so als guter Allrounder.


Mit der ASP wirst du lange Freude haben. Ist wirklich ein feines Schiffchen. Wenn du nicht zimperlich bist ud die rupfst (Waffen, Schilde raus, D Komponenten plus 5A FSD) bekommst du da sogar 128 Tonnen Fracht rein. Wenn du dir dann noch ne nette "Sklaven Route" bei den Impis suchst kannst fu mit ein wenig hin und her fliegen gut Kohle machen.

Ich bin mit meiner gerade auf Explorer Tour , als Frachtschwein muss die Phyton herhalten und wenn ich mal ein wenig Spaß haben will steig ich in die DBX. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krolgosh (10. Februar 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Mit der ASP wirst du lange Freude haben. Ist wirklich ein feines Schiffchen. Wenn du nicht zimperlich bist ud die rupfst (Waffen, Schilde raus, D Komponenten plus 5A FSD) bekommst du da sogar 128 Tonnen Fracht rein. Wenn du dir dann noch ne nette "Sklaven Route" bei den Impis suchst kannst fu mit ein wenig hin und her fliegen gut Kohle machen.



Das is auch so ein Aspekt vom Spiel mit dem hab ich mich noch gar nicht auseinander gesetzt. Mit diesen "Handelsrouten". Muss da mal wohl bissl mit dem Filter spielen.. glaub so war das doch in der Galaxymap, damit man sich die Handelsrouten (aber nur von bekannten Systemen?) anzeigen lassen kann?


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2018)

Zum Handeln am besten den Market Connector im Hintergrund laufen lassen und eddb nutzen. Is einfacher als über die Map, obwohl das auch geht.


----------



## CastorTolagi (12. Februar 2018)

@Krolgosh
Ich kann dir auch nur die EDDB ans Herz legen.
Die Datenbank ist extrem umfangreich und hilfreich. 
Elite: Dangerous Database - EDDB

@Amon
Siehste so unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen.
Ich kann der ASP X nicht viel abgewinnen.
In meinen Augen ein recht teurer Touri-Dampfer für Rundreisen. Oder für Missionen auf Planetenoberflächen.
Aber zwischen der Cobra und der Python sollte man einfach ein bisschen rumprobieren was einem so gefällt.


----------



## Amon (12. Februar 2018)

Naja, den Vorteil bei der ASP X sehe ich in ihrer Vielseitigkeit. Man bekommt wenn man will ordentlich Fracht rein bei gleichzeitiger hoher Sprungreichweite. Auch eine gute Kampfsau kann man von dem Ding machen aufgrund der 6 Hardpoints. Vom exploren wiill ich erst gar nicht reden, da gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres. Dazu kommt dann noch dass sie mit um die 6 Mio creds nicht allzu teuer in der Anschaffung ist und sich einfach wunderbar fliegt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTolagi (12. Februar 2018)

> Auch eine gute Kampfsau kann man von dem Ding machen aufgrund der 6 Hardpoints.


Sorry aber das ist jetzt Blödsinn.
Die 6 Hardpoints helfen dem Schiff mal gar nichts.
Das Schiff ist weder für PvE und schon gar nicht für PvP geeignet:


Spoiler



1. Die Schilde der ASP sind ein schlechter Witz. 235 Punkte bei einem 6A Schild (der nebenbei erwähnt 16 Mio kostet)
Da ist eine Viper IV mit ihren 4A Schild und 227 Punkten nicht weit weg.
Von dem Schild-Tank Courier fange ich gar nicht erst an: 612 Punkte mit 4x Schildbooster und 3A Schild - und der Spaß kostet gerade mal 1,6 Mio - 1/10.

2. Sobald die Schilde weg sind - und das ist wie gerade gezeigt nicht schwer - hat das Schiff einen Riesen Schwachpunkt:
Das Lakon typische offene Cockpit. Ein guter Kanonen-Treffer und es heißt Bye Bye Atmosphäre.

3. Das gehört noch zum Punkt davor. Das selbe gilt für die Hardpoints. Die liegen bei dem Schiff so dicht beisammen, dass eine Rakete reicht und  du verlierst schnell mehrere Waffen.

4. Die Silhouette des Schiffes ist im Kampf von Nachteil. Egal welche Seite du dem Gegner zeigst, er hat leichtes Spiel damit dich zu treffen.
Eine Cobra kann man dagegen z.B. hochkant stellen und einfach davon boosten.

5. Und das ganze in einem Schiff das weder im Kurvenflug noch in Sachen Höchstgeschwindigkeit überzeugen kann.
Dafür gut ausgerüstet mehr als 20Mio Cr. kostet und Versicherungskosten von 1Mio Cr. und mehr kostet.


 Kampfschiffe in dem Preisbereich sind die Courier oder Vulture.

Wie gesagt ich würde die ASP primär als Passagier-Flieger einsetzen - da hat sie ja wirklich ihre Stärken.
Entweder als Transporter - der Rhea Run funktioniert ja immer noch sehr gut und mit 60 Economy Sitzplätze bekommt man auch wirklich was unter.
Oder als Touri-Routen Flieger. Durch die Reichweite kommt man dabei auch schnell voran.
Beides spuckt bei dem Schiff ~10 Mio Cr./h aus.
Beim Rhea Run kann man dann noch auf einen Typ 7 (für ~20Mio) umsatteln der den Gewinn/h nochmal verdoppelt.

Und dann so bald wie möglich auf eine Python aufrüsten.
Das Schiff ist dann wieder ein perfekter Allrounder.


----------



## TheP3aceguy (8. April 2018)

Ach ja, Elite Dangerous hatte ich damals kurz zum Release angefasst. Hat mir auch echt viel Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich sogar zu doof für simpelste Missionen war. Hatte die Aufgabe irgendwoher Weizen zu beschaffen, aber ich konnte auf biegen und brechen nicht herausfinden wo man Weizen bekommen konnte . Lohnt es sich, nochmal reinzuschauen auch ohne DLC's o.Ä.?


----------



## CastorTolagi (10. April 2018)

Auf jeden Fall.
Die haben so viel neues eingefügt und so viel angepasst - das Spiel wirst du nicht wiedererkennen.

PS:
Weizen wird man wohl in einem Agrar-System bekommen


----------

